# Mr. Peabody



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

This is my NCMR foster boy Peabody. He is 1 1/2 old Malti Poo and just the sweetest little guy. He loves to go for walks and play with his tennis ball. If you think you might like Peabody to be part of your family please let me know or visit Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Chloes mom said:


> This is my NCMR foster boy Peabody. He is 1 1/2 old Malti Poo and just the sweetest little guy. He loves to go for walks and play with his tennis ball. If you think you might like Peabody to be part of your family please let me know or visit Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.


OMG! He's the cutes little maltipoo I've seen in a long time...:wub:.
Love the teeth - he looks like he's actually smiling....awwwwww!

I will send the info to all my friends. I hope he will find a forever home, soon....sweet angel.....awwwwwwww!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he's adorable!! Hope he finds a loving forever home soon!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Stacey! Isn't he the one found floating on the ice? Or something like that? He's adorable!


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I think he was found on a island on the Milwaukee river, he must have walked out on the ice. Somebody saved him and he ended up in Milwaukee animal control and NCMR bailed him out of doggy jail.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He's adorable. I'm glad he's safe now & hope has has a furever family soon.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

He is so cute.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just love seeing his cute face! I still can't believe no one has snatched this adorable little man up!


----------

